# Roof Replacement



## never2la8 (Mar 8, 2004)

I recently took my 2004 Rss25 into the dealer to have the skylight resealed, as it was leaking. While they were on the roof, they said that they found gouges on the curb side of the roof and would recommend a new roof skin. I have seen no leaking in that area. I have not had a chance to get back to the dealer to look at the roof myself. But, their estimate for this repair is $3500! To me that sounds crazy! Has anyone else had any experience with a roof skin replacement?

Deb


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

The cost estimate is reasonable to replace an entire roof, but you need to decide if it's necessary. Gouges in the roof skin can be sealed. It's a bit of a nusiance, but there are repair patches available. The trick is to do it correctly--cleaning the surface thoroughly, and following the directions perfectly.

A roof leak is so critical for your TT that unless you feel comfortable doing the patch, you should really consider having a pro do it.

Other OBers can chime in as to the difficulty and you can then make your decision. But I do not think you need to replace the whole roof.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Eternabond tape is all you need to seal a few gouges. EternaBond Web Site Link


----------



## cdn campers (Oct 31, 2011)

I WOULD Give that eterna bond stuff a go and then keep an eye on things hopefully that does the trick


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Curious to see a pic of the area before making a recommendation. You can repair a lot with Eternabond, but there comes a point when it won't cut it.


----------



## never2la8 (Mar 8, 2004)

Thanks for the Eternabond suggestion. I will be taking some pictures of it soon. I was up there a couple of months ago and did not notice anything. I recently had to pull through a bunch a tree branches, so am wondering if that is what did it. I have had no noticeable leaks in that part of the trailer.


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

I have repaired small roof tears from falling branches with the Dicor roof patch kit with great success. Also had a small tear about the size of the end of your finger that I just repaired with a tire patch kit and Dicor. ----Mike


----------



## never2la8 (Mar 8, 2004)

I found out that I could claim this on insurance as a collision. I am waiting to hear from my Insurance company. Apparently, this is not an uncommon occurrence!


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

Wow...that's great news. Please let us know how far the insurance company is willing to go. I'm curious if they will want to patch or take the recomendation and pay to replace. ---Mike


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

Local dealer says the vast majority of roof replacements they do are a result of tree branches. Something that we all (myself included) don't always pay attention to especially in campgrounds. I try to make a point to look at branches as I'm traveling, but it is way to easy to forget. IMHO the worst thing are dead branches, they are brittle and don't move, live branches seem to slide and move out of the way, dead ones are a good spear!

So far we have been lucky.


----------



## Tangooutback (Apr 16, 2010)

Is there any after-market aluminum roof skin available to install over the factory roof? I sure miss my old Coleman popup with aluminum roof. It can sit out there in open air and I do not have to worry about it as I do with rubber roof...especially under hot Texas sun.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

No aluminum anymore......they all oxidize and electrolosys degrades them over time.

Ever see an older pop up with millions of little pin holes in the roof skin?

Do you recall the days of aluminum trailer roofs, with the never ending battle of trying to keep the seams sealed....they were nightmares.


----------



## Tangooutback (Apr 16, 2010)

huntr70 said:


> No aluminum anymore......they all oxidize and electrolosys degrades them over time.
> 
> Ever see an older pop up with millions of little pin holes in the roof skin?
> 
> Do you recall the days of aluminum trailer roofs, with the never ending battle of trying to keep the seams sealed....they were nightmares.


My Coleman was 10 years old when I sold it, its aluminum roof was not much different than when I first took it home.

I currently have a 30 years old Airstream permanently parked at my deer farm. I painted the exterior green six years ago and as of today I have yet to see any leaks. This camper sit in the woods with tree branches and acorn dropping on it year round.

I doubt the rubber roof on my current Outback would last that long.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Tangooutback said:


> No aluminum anymore......they all oxidize and electrolosys degrades them over time.
> 
> Ever see an older pop up with millions of little pin holes in the roof skin?
> 
> Do you recall the days of aluminum trailer roofs, with the never ending battle of trying to keep the seams sealed....they were nightmares.


My Coleman was 10 years old when I sold it, its aluminum roof was not much different than when I first took it home.

I currently have a 30 years old Airstream permanently parked at my deer farm. I painted the exterior green six years ago and as of today I have yet to see any leaks. This camper sit in the woods with tree branches and acorn dropping on it year round.

I doubt the rubber roof on my current Outback would last that long.
[/quote]

An Airstream is a totally different build than the old aluminum roofs.

The old build travel trailers were built like they are today, with aluminum sheeting sheeting on the roof instead of rubber. The flat joints on the top never sealed right.

An Airstream is riveted in complete sheets from one side all the way over to the other side...one of the reasons that they are a $50,000 travel trailer.


----------



## Tangooutback (Apr 16, 2010)

huntr70 said:


> No aluminum anymore......they all oxidize and electrolosys degrades them over time.
> 
> Ever see an older pop up with millions of little pin holes in the roof skin?
> 
> Do you recall the days of aluminum trailer roofs, with the never ending battle of trying to keep the seams sealed....they were nightmares.


My Coleman was 10 years old when I sold it, its aluminum roof was not much different than when I first took it home.

I currently have a 30 years old Airstream permanently parked at my deer farm. I painted the exterior green six years ago and as of today I have yet to see any leaks. This camper sit in the woods with tree branches and acorn dropping on it year round.

I doubt the rubber roof on my current Outback would last that long.
[/quote]

An Airstream is a totally different build than the old aluminum roofs.

The old build travel trailers were built like they are today, with aluminum sheeting sheeting on the roof instead of rubber. The flat joints on the top never sealed right.

An Airstream is riveted in complete sheets from one side all the way over to the other side...one of the reasons that they are a $50,000 travel trailer.
[/quote]

My Airstream has two seams going across the roof from right side to left side. There was a tiny leak at one seams when I bought it six years ago. I sealed it with aluminum caulk (the type used for gutter). It has been holding up since then. 
I've been toying with the idea of buying an old Airstream and do a complete make over. Its structure quality is really a notch or two over any other trailers I've seen so far.


----------

